# limestone holy rock and PH



## malawisteven (Oct 7, 2013)

i am wanting to add some holy rock and limestone for decor and to help buffer. my question is how much will it effect my 55gal ph if i decor it with these rocks? do i need to worry about my fish will it shift fast?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not expect it to shift at all unless your pH is currently very low. What is your GH?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree, it shouldn't have much of an effect at all unless your water is acidic.


----------



## malawisteven (Oct 7, 2013)

what about base rock?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Base rock is limestone, still no effect.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Test your tapwater's GH and KH to determine whether you need to buffer or not.


----------

